# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  This Phorum - Bug

## temp1234

Sorry, I am new here. I tried to register under name radim24. I got this error:



```

Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array
Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421
 in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
```

I didn't get email on my email so cannot confirm my registration. email address is the same as of this user (temp1234 ) but just change centrum.cz to seznam.cz (I dont know if data are written to db)

I write from temp1234 acount,

----------


## Elfy

moved to RC - seemed like the best place as the OP is trying to get their account confirmed.

----------


## matthew

The original account was created and all appears to be working properly. I'm not sure why the error appeared. Please give it a try and post here to let us know whether it works or not.

----------

